# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  "Must have" pelene za novorođenče

## martinaP

Ne, ne, ništa još ne planiramo   :Smile:  , ali bih polako počela skupljati neku kolekciju za za iduću bebicu, tipa jedna pelena mjesečno, da me MM ne pridavi   :Laughing:  . S Andrijom smo krenuli s Kamarisovim paketom, pa mi je bilo monotono.

Dakle, koje pelene bi mi preporučile? U obzir dolaze samo fitted od prirodnih materijala, bez sintetike. Ne bih kupovala newborn, nego small.

 :Kiss:

----------


## enela

Platnene sam počela koristiti kad je Slatkica imala 4 mjeseca tak da ne govorim s "pravim" iskustvom, ali kad gledam pelene koje imam, mislim da bi bile super SB small (M i L su isto dosta male, pa su small valjda sićušne), a i žuti Racman ti nije preglomazan (on je OS).

----------


## Ivana B-G

bamboozle od totsbots - mom misonji su bile super, iako je izasao iz bolnice sa 2700, a i sad jos nosi jedinicu (ima preko 6kg)

----------


## mara

kissaluvs

----------


## momtobe

I ja nemam iskustvo od početka s platnenima, ali mi se čini da su Bella bottoms OS idealne, isto kao i kissaluvs 1.
I nešto što se ne spominje puno- dobar cover+tetra!

----------


## Dia

swaddlebees small

----------


## kailash

kissaluvs 0 i/ili 1 
swaddlebees small OCT

----------


## Engls

tetra+snapi! Preslatka mala guza...

----------


## lucylu

kod nas je BumGenius bamboo fitted i Bumgenius poketice OS   :Mljac:  , a isto tako igra tetra + svedska + ME cover

----------


## snoopygirl

kissalvuss cotton flecee mmmmm   :Heart:

----------


## duška

mislim da je najbolja kombinacija tetra i dobar cover(nama je funkcioniralo)barem za početak.

----------

